# HP Region Coding of Cartridges



## PietenpolAC (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know if this info has been posted before. I was just told by an HP tech guy here in Hungary that the way the code for a region is set is that the first time you insert a cartridge in a virgin printer, the printer reads the code on the cartridge and that sets the code in the printer. So technically the printer is region free when purchased.

If you want to use cheaper HP cartridges from another region, don't insert the ones that came with the printer.

Also it is not an simple process to reset the printer's region code (only can be done three times). HP wants you on the phone with them as they walk you through the process or they take no responsibility if you mess up if you do this from written instructions they send you. They also need you to print out a test page (Hold down the ON button and then push the Cancel button) that will give them info they need as they walk you through the process. Also once you print out this info, you can't use the printer until you reset the code or you will need to print out another test page and in turn get updated info from them. Hence why they probably want you on the phone.

Now does anyone want to buy a set of cartridges for my European DeskJet 5740 that I bought in the States at MUCH cheaper prices than what they cost here in Hungary?


----------

